# all mountain freestyle bindings 2011/2012



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

what are some good all mountain freestyles!!!

i like the rome 390's as they seem like a pretty solid brand but need some other ideas
(buying a signal snowboard probs an OG or Signal Park)

so can anyone review the rome 390's or any other recomendations?

Thx guys


----------



## Starsky (Aug 31, 2010)

i've got the new 390's actually ... They are pretty good bindings but i only used them 1 season and they were falling apart. toe strap is messed up, needs replaced and 1 of the tightening thingy's needed replaced along with all 4 teeth. 

i was riding them 9-5 almost everyday for 4 months though! 

saying all this, these bindings treated me very well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is what I would put on them

Park, Raiden Phantoms/Flow M9's/FluxTT30's
Zero, Raiden Zero's/Flow M9se's/FluxDS30's
Omni, Raiden Phantoms/Flow M9's/FluxTT30's
Light, Raiden Zero's/Flow Quattro's/FluxRK30's


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

Nivek said:


> This is what I would put on them
> 
> Park, Raiden Phantoms/Flow M9's/FluxTT30's
> Zero, Raiden Zero's/Flow M9se's/FluxDS30's
> ...


Tis is an old forum, but i was wondering how much the Raiden Phantoms cost


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Google? I don't know like $220


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

AlxStat said:


> Tis is an old forum, but i was wondering how much the Raiden Phantoms cost


$249. I want a pair, but have a perfectly good set of K2 Uprises used twice.

So I wait.


----------

